# Arge! Forgot the main thing I wanted!



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL Ever go to the store for butter and come out with 12+ items except butter?

I just did that but online.. u_u Dur..

I ment to order a 6x48 heating pad for my betta tanks... Got the rehostat, thermometer and a bunch of other things to make the order worth it from the states. Get the package a week later.. NO PAD D: lol

Looked at the recipte and realized my fail. lol *sulks*


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

ever go to the super market for 4 cheap things and come out with 80 dollars of stuff? 

That bites and I know that feeling well. I did that several times in the summer.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Everytime we go to Costco to buy milk for our daughter, we come out with over $100 worth of stuff. I thin we need to buy milk elsewhere.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

went to the girlfriend's grandma's. got bored. went to wal mart to buy puzzles. came home with a television...dunno how it happened.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

twoheadedfish said:


> went to the girlfriend's grandma's. got bored. went to wal mart to buy puzzles. came home with a television...dunno how it happened.


lol

That's the best one so far.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Ah, I feel like I have so much self-restraint now, hearing all these stories


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Everytime I visit the LFS I leave with an item that I never indended to buy that day, and I usually forget to buy the thing I went there for.


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

Everytime I go to the fridge I cant figure out why i even left the couch...


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL you guys X)

Finally ordered that dang heating pad and got more junk too. lol


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

You people must be high on something for that to happen


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

KevD said:


> You people must be high on something for that to happen


Yea I think your right every time I go to petsmart I forget what i went for and come home with something else . I now have 5 tanks of fish and crayfish, hermit crabs a bearded dragon. I really have to stop that high I get when i go in there. Help is there any help out there.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

KevD said:


> You people must be high on something for that to happen


It's those mushrooms in my tank.....all the crazy colours....

I usually never forget what I'm going for; that being said, I seem to 'remember' that I need things when I'm there.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yea i seriously need to make a list when i go to the store.. esp. the pet store.. Doubly so for a SW store...

I completely loose my goal of being there. Heh.


----------

